# Autocruise Startraveller



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

We bought our Startraveller in April last year. Had a couple of problems - most serious was that heat from the high level oven was blistering the veneer above. After some difficulty with South Yorkshire Motorhomes we eventually got a heat deflector fitted which I think is now standard fitment.  

The other major problem for us was that, after waste water filled the shower tray, I found that the waste tank is only 50 litres capacity instead of the 72 litres in the specification.  Again after difficulties getting SYM to act I went straight to Autocruise who said all the right things but the proof of the pudding is in the eating - although they promised to fit a second waste tank we are still waiting. :x Last November I rang aftersales every day for one week. Each time the After Sales Manager was 'busy' but the person I spoke to said that she would pass the message on and get the manager to ring back - no calls returned. :x In the end I wrote to the Chairman and all I got was a letter back from the After Sales Manager I had complained about in my letter who apologised and said they would have the vehicle done 'soon'. I am still waiting. :? However, a few days after the letter we received a parcel with two Autocruise mugs and two ballpoint pens! But it takes ages to empty the waste tank with just two mugs. :wink: 

We originally bought the Autocruise because we were under the impression they were a good company with a good product but it shows you how easily you can be let down. We have voted with our feet and taken our cash elsewhere - just placed an order for a new Knaus Sun Ti. :lol:


----------

